# allroad with static kit



## nxvwjetta (Apr 26, 2011)

i have an allroad that i put a static kit on eibach springs and sachs struts the springs are 25mm lower then stock yet the car sits so low that the new axles vibrate bad ,so bad my question is any one had this problem ? if not what do you have on your car to lower it ?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got any pics of how it sits? I wonder if the Allroad has longer axles?


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

the entire allroad unibody is spaced higher off the front and rear subframes than a regualr c5 a6, so that is probably why you are having an issue


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I just put my 2001 Allraod on KWv2 and had to replace an axle in the process. The axle failed due to the air susspension. That is why I removed the air ride. Things feel good for now... What type of axles did you install? I have heard bad reveiws on empi axles


----------

